# NJ Banning Homebuilt Firearms



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Including 3D and build kits. SCOTUS needs to start hearing 2nd amendment cases. Pretty scary to see the huge margins in favor of taking rights in the NJ House and Senate.



> TRENTON, NJ - No Ghost Guns. No 3-D Firearms. And no purchasing any component used in making either of these weapons.





> Legislation banning the manufacturing of any untraceable or covert firearm was approved 68-5-3 by the full Assembly and the Senate 31-0 Monday.
> 
> The bill (A-3129)- sponsored by Assembly Democrats Paul Moriarty, Gary Schaer and Annette Quijano - would make it illegal to purchase firearm parts for the purpose of unlawfully manufacturing firearms without a serial number and to manufacture or possess covert or undetectable firearms and 3-D printed firearms.


https://www.tapinto.net/towns/somerville/articles/nj-legislators-approve-bill-banning-3-d-guns


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If I’m not mistaken, NJ is one of the state’s that requires subjects, I mean citizens, to register their firearms.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Any chance we could sell Joisey back to England???

They would fit right in, . . . make the 41st county of UK, . . . make it a tributary to the crown, . . . wouldn't have to spend all that money on welfare there.

Besides that, . . . the UK believes in open borders, . . . so we could just round up all the illegals of every known breed / brand, . . . just dump them there, . . . they'd all get along just fine. At least that is the info coming from the UK presses.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If I'm not mistaken, NJ is one of the state's that requires subjects, I mean citizens, to register their firearms.


"assault rifles" - nobody complied


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

BUILD. THE. WALL.


(around NJ)


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> BUILD. THE. WALL.
> 
> (around NJ)


Then waterproof it. Then start filling 'er up.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> Any chance we could sell Joisey back to England???
> 
> They would fit right in, . . . make the 41st county of UK, . . .
> Dwight


Ahem 49th

We already have 48 counties.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Shooting them selves in the foot, pun intended. Don't they realize that things like this won't stop people from getting guns, but will increase the number of unregistered guns.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> BUILD. THE. WALL.
> 
> (around NJ)


Then you're gonna lose me a Cakes. He lives here, too. :sad2:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If I'm not mistaken, NJ is one of the state's that requires subjects, I mean citizens, to register their firearms.


You got it correct the first time sir.... NJ calls it's residents subjects


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

But but we can do 80%ers In Ca …


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Then you're gonna lose me a Cakes. He lives here, too. :sad2:


Nonsense, escaping that place would qualify you for refugee status! We'd take you in a heartbeat. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Nonsense, escaping that place would qualify you for refugee status! We'd take you in a heartbeat. :tango_face_grin:


Thanks, we're working on it. We've got a few more years where we need to be here, though.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If I'm not mistaken, NJ is one of the state's that requires subjects, I mean citizens, to register their firearms.


Whatever else about NJ you want to say okay, but the Fall foliage. Oh it's sooo pretty this weekend!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> BUILD. THE. WALL.
> 
> (around NJ)


yes build the wall around NJ and tell New York that they have a new zoo


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> yes build the wall around NJ and tell New York that they have a new zoo


 Wait, if you give NY a new zoo they will expect the rest of us to fund it. No thanks.
Have Holder flood NY with weapons then tell NY, NJ has a lot of cash and no guns.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am curious, have the idiots in the NJ legislature, heard of Zip Guns? They cannot be eradicated, because they are easy to make.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am curious, have the idiots in the NJ legislature, heard of Zip Guns? They cannot be eradicated, because they are easy to make.


I've built a .22 single shot out of brass pipe fittings, a spring and a filed-down bolt.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've built a .22 single shot out of brass pipe fittings, a spring and a filed-down bolt.


There is a Zip Gun in one of the Death Wish flicks, I think it is in the 3rd one. And YouTube has videos of how to make them; the jugheads of the NJ legislature need to get out more often. Maybe they could learn something.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Brass pipe, cap, barb fitting, a filed-down machine bolt, a spring and some aircraft cable and you've got a neat little assassin's weapon.


----------

